# l tryptophan and l tyrosine



## Jungleman (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, Just ordered l tryptophan and l tyrosine from source naturals to see if it would help my SAD before seeing a doctor. I was wondering if i should try them both individually first or at the same time. Also I was wondering what doses of each I should take and at what times in the day. 

Thanks


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Jungleman said:


> Hi, Just ordered l tryptophan and l tyrosine from source naturals to see if it would help my SAD before seeing a doctor. I was wondering if i should try them both individually first or at the same time. Also I was wondering what doses of each I should take and at what times in the day.
> 
> Thanks


Usually, L-Tyrosine is taken first thing in the morning, 60 minutes before eating anything. L-Tryptophan is usually taken before bed time. It is very important to take these aminos on an empty stomach (i.e 1 hour before or 3 hours after eating). If L-Tryptophan doesn't work, you may try 5-HTP.


----------



## Jungleman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, can i continue drinking whey protein drinks after exercising (as long as I take it 3 hours before/ 1 hour after using one of these)?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Jungleman said:


> Thanks, can i continue drinking whey protein drinks after exercising (as long as I take it 3 hours before/ 1 hour after using one of these)?


Sure.


----------

